# Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doelings!



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We came home and as we looked out to the field, I noticed an all white faced goat in the pen. What? I tho't I was seeing things.. NO.. A Pigmy type buck was in with all of our does. Our fences are tall and secure. We got him penned up into a wired buck pen and I found that at the bottom of our hill by dirt road.. someone had tampered with our gate latch. I latch it a certain way.. I also noticed foot places in the dry grass outside the fence where someone had come and dumped a buck into our acres. So someone did this on purpose and this was a very careless thing to do. We live so far and out from any goats anywhere on this long dirt road. Perhaps it was a goat wandering the area and they knew we had goats and so just dumped in a 'buck' in with our does. He looks healthy. Oh.. I am so not happy about this. He is on Craigs list right now. I just hope that my baby does did not get bred, nor the yearlings.. Ahh.. I have some beautiful does that I did not want to be bred.. and some Purebred yearlings that I wanted bred to a fullblood Boer. Ahhh... ! 
So does anyone know what kind he is by chance?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Oh dear.

Well, worse comes to worse, his kids might be sold as some nice fluffy pets. He looks cute (=


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

He is cute....but if it was me...I sure would I be mad!! Hope he didn't breed any of your girls.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

That's awful I would be furious!!! If they didn't want him they should have at least COME TO YOU and asked if you could take him instead of just dumping him in with your does! Crazy people!  
Are your girls coming into heat? Maybe watch for the next heat cycle, and then if you suspect anyone is pregnant you could get something from the vet so they abort?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Oh I am quite upset about this as after investigating and thinking on it. It had to be done on purpose! I latch our bottom gate a certain way with a chain. This guy is wild to strangers and would not have been wandering the dirt road below and someone happened to catch him and put him in thinking it was ours. No... this was an already caught goat being dumped to us. A buck is a real problem! I can't believe someone would do this considering our area and where we live. They had to know we had goats and had to know how to get to the gate. We are planning on eventually breeding fullbloods and have some beautiful yearlings 99% purebred that we were wanting to have bred to a fullblood. We were also taking a time off of kidding season.. NOW we will see! I have had people want the goat.. even waking me up at 4:30 am with a text. He will go today I hope


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

What kind of goat is this? Does anyone know? He is a loud one that sounds like someone in trouble.. yells like a human child in a lot of torment!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Holy cow! Man, if that was me, I'd probably be camping outside my gate with a shotgun for a couple days!

Fingers crossed that none of your does got bred!!

Oh, and he looks Nigerian to me. Purebred Pygmys don't come in that color.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Wow! I would not be happy if that happened here!
Probably somebody wanted to "dump" him, and so instead of dumping him on the side of the road, they decided to dump him "nicely." Ugh. Well, at least it's better than stealing.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

File a report. See if he has any tattoos that can trace him back to the owner. Most likely not or they would have handled rehoming him different. He looks Nigerian Dwarf to me. Hope your does were not cycling yesterday.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Can a vet prescribe you doses of Lute for the young does especially? Even though he is smaller than a boer, I am sure a pregnancy too early would not be good.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I am so sorry...that is awful! :hug: I would be so upset. At least he looks healthy...diseases would be my main concern. I do agree too, that he looks more like a nigerian, not pygmy.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I guess most ppl prolly just think a goat is a goat. They don't realize that most of us only want our goats bred to something we have picked ourselves not just any buck that comes along (in your case thrown over the fence). I do hope your girls were not in heat. I would also be very upset. Good luck. Maybe you could put an ad up asking if anyone knows this guy couldn't hurt maybe someone will know him.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Thanks everyone. I have yearlings, Mammas, and 4 month old does out there. I am so upset. One mamma was protecting her little baby from him. This is a type of stealing as it could take a whole breeding season away. Mixed breeds are hard to off here. I was also needing to take a year off of breeding. I had two beautiful yearlings that I wanted bred perhaps in later season of December. This is a form of steeling. Our property is in such a way that it is hard to know about. Whoever did this.. drives by or has heard that we have goats. I have plenty of inquires that do want him. I am not waiting for the owners to show as they won't.. it is apparent that he was dumped. He is very wild and hard to catch.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Yes, disease is also my concern. I have worked so hard to keep things all closed here with no new goats. He is dropping who knows what in our old buck pen.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Hopefully you can get rid of him quick. :hug:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I agree KW Farm. Its soooo not fair on you, thedoelings are probably too young to be bred too Hope he didnt breed any it would be an awful pity. Hope he doesnt spread any disease. ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

That is awful! I sure hope he is healthy and didn't bred your girls!

He looks ND to me too....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Hopefully he hasnt bred anyone! Hopefully he was a little too freaked out.
I would flip my lid to find a strange goat like that!!
Get yourself a "Beware of Killer Dog" sign. Better yet the real thing .


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

That is aweful! They could have just given the animal away rather than dump is somehwere, or even take it to auction. I would most definately be putting a padlock on the gate from now on!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I would be so mad that many people would hear about it. Disease would be one of my first concerns. What happened to you is definitely not right. The previous owners probably figured it wasn't a big deal or some teenagers that were being thoughtless. I think you have gotten some great ideas here on how to help find the people that did this. I would seriously be considering a guard animal too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

If it was me I would post about him every where. TSC, COOP, Online boards, Craigslist, Golsn, Ebay classified, hang flyers around your area. etc Post reward for information leading to information on owners or individuals involved in animal abandonment. Contact your local animal control/police. Even local radio shows. If you were in TN I would say call Gunner as he does a lot of things for animals.

Are you going to pull for CAE/CL etc before letting him go?

I am so ocd about things I would flip out. My hubby jokes that I would disinfect my goats if they looked like they were going to touch something nasty or questionable. And Yes I have disinfected a horse in a trailer before it stepped foot on my property before, my vet warned the girl I would do it too!

Oh and he does look more ND to me too. I hope your girls are healthy, safe and unbred. Those people need to pay and serve time.

We had some people once turn their horses loose because they couldn't take are of them any more. Needless to say I spent half a day catching horses that wanted on my land (trying to get in to my horses) and walking trying to get them back where they belonged. One friend down the road even ended up with some at her place. We then tried to get them to jump back into their field which they had been pad locked out of!?!?!?! We called the law and everything.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Well. Thanks everyone.. He has a new home today. After the new owners and I catch him. We will look him over. If he has any lumps at all.. I just don't feel right about letting her have to deal with him to infect her herd and we will put him down. He looks ok and looks healthy so I am encouraging her to get him tested. Yes. She likes him and has nigerian dwarfs. 
As for the dog guard.-it would not have worked because it is at the end of our hill property as to where our gate is( we will get it locked). Our dog was also with us when we were gone but when she saw a new goat in the pen.. she totally freaked out barking wildly & was so at him. She has all the goats memorized. We have 10 now but did have 16 and she knows when there is a new one in there that did not belong.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Thats why I love my guard dog. Biggest pansy in the world, but puts on quite a show. Even the town sheriff won't come anywhere near her even when he sees her soften up and start trying to play when I say he's ok. I used to have problems with trespassers but not any more.

I would say someone got a pet and decided bucks don't make good pets and decided to "donate" him. Hopefully nobody got bred!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

He has been posted at and about on Craigs in several ways. I have taken all but one down now as he is ready to meet new home. I know that sometimes people just are so careless and this is just what this was about. If someone had lost a goat or it had been able to leap or get into our pens.. I would have been more giving but no...it was a drop. When times get tougher.. people are going to start doing all sorts of strange things and we are going to have to decide before hand just how we should act toward them. Merciful.. and careful. I found a half frozen dog hiding in my barn that someone had shot in his leg. I called the neighbor.. he was grateful, came and got him. That dog got a mercy. I don't know who shot him or why but suspect they had a good reason... but he was someone's pet that had gotten loose.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

BUT I AM still upset.. that my disease free ranch has been invaded by a bumgoat.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

You have every right to be upset right now. If it was me and I ever found that person(s) I would want to beat sense into them but know that's not the best thing to do so I would opt for locking them in a room with a bunch of sick sounding people. It could just be there allergies, common cold, flu or the bubonic plague guess it is a chance they will have to take.

I really don't know what this world is coming too any more.

i just hope your girls are ok and open.

I hope the new owners love their project goat.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Well.. I am so happy to have him GONE and to a nice home. We checked him all over quite well and he looks good. The new owners are going to get him a vet check. It all works out in the end. Some things are just out of our control. I think even if the gate had a lock... they would have still thrown him over the fence. He had weird light eyes .. not seen that on a goat ever. Looks very strange with such a pale color of eye... extremely light blue.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I'm really sorry that he was dumped on you! I value Bio Security as much as you do...not to extremes but enough that if I found a random goat with my herd I'd be livid.

And if you can contact the people who took him off your hands, he's definately a nigerian, possibly some pygmy in there too and he's around a year old going by his horns. His build looks similar to my wether Teddy and he's a pygmy/nigerian...more nigerian than pygmy though and since I've "known" Teddy since before his birth, horn growth in the guy you had is comparable to how Teddys looked at a year old.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Thank you Liz. The lady was knowledgeable in goats and thought also he was Nigerian and about a year old. I was able to get his trust and catch him carefully with a willow tree branch treat. At least he is taken care of. Now onto figuring out what to do with my Does.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Also with him having blue eyes.... I would think more ND then Pygmy....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

merry.... if you know when any of your does last heats were, you can count ahead and see which ones would be in now, also contact your vet or see if there are any breeders in your area that would supply you with Lute, you can dose each doe that is old enough to have had a heat within the next 7-10 days, it will bring them into heat and basically disrupt the implantation of any results of possible breedings.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

It's definitely not a pygmy buck. Nigerian dwarf or a mix of one. I would talk to the vet about aborting them if your girls are coming in season. I don't think you have a whole lot of time to do this, I have never had to do it, so I don't know. But it would be worth it to be sure.

Somebody probably found it wandering around and assumed it was your goat since you have goats and it isn't that common where you live. Odds are they had no idea they were causing trouble.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

A bloodtest may help see who is pregnant ... but since the babies are small they shouldn't be a problem for the mommas to deliver (=


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I'd sure talk to a vet or a goat mentor about giving lute or something similar at the appropriate time to make sure they aren't preggo with a grade goat like that. That way you will be less likely to worry about it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Thanks I think that I may give our vet a call tomorrow about the Lute. I think the two little baby doelings were being protected by their mothers. I am just at least glad this happened after we sold ALL our does for the year. Our three yearlings are the ones that possibly got bred. When we came out to field, he was acting quite frantic and unsettled seeming to not be sure about so many big does. My two older mamma Does were definitely not in heat. There is a good chance that nothing happened at all but.. I will check with vet. Thanks Liz and others for the info on the Lute. I have not the knowledge of it.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*



lissablack said:


> It's definitely not a pygmy buck. Nigerian dwarf or a mix of one. I would talk to the vet about aborting them if your girls are coming in season. I don't think you have a whole lot of time to do this, I have never had to do it, so I don't know. But it would be worth it to be sure.
> 
> Somebody probably found it wandering around and assumed it was your goat since you have goats and it isn't that common where you live. Odds are they had no idea they were causing trouble.


Thanks Jan.
I at first tho't that someone would pick up a stray and dump it on our property but he was too hard to catch for someone to do that. - especially on an open road/field area so I still think that this was a careless act.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

I agree, somebody dumped the goat. I had to lute a goat here, not hard, you can buy it online. Gave the shot, two days later she was in heat, no problem. Do not touch the stuff if there is any chance you are pregnant!!

I had somebody dump a doe here a couple of years ago. Poor skinny thing with a really bad udder. I put her in quarantine and called my "meat guy". He came and got her. I checked with the police first, they said if she on my property I can do anything I want with her. I did check a few neighbors, just in case she got out. However, I was "enraged" that someone would put an untested goat on my property! Furious! If I'd found the guy...well...you know... :veryangry:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

Wow, that is crazy! I can't imagine coming home and finding a strange buck in my pen WITH MY DOES! Sounds like somebody needs some sense smacked into them.

Whoever dumped him could have found a home for him just as easily as you did. Even if they didn't have internet access, they could have come to you for advice and I'm sure you (or another goat herder nearby) would have been happy to help. Some people just panic and don't think things through.

I'm glad you found him a home! He definitely looks like a ND, especially with the blue eyes. Good luck with your girls--hopefully there is nothing to worry about there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

How horrible ...praying everything is going to be OK.... I know you don't want a boermy.... :wink: :hug: ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*



KW Farms said:


> I am so sorry...that is awful! :hug: I would be so upset. At least he looks healthy...diseases would be my main concern. I do agree too, that he looks more like a nigerian, not pygmy.


 Yep, I woudl agree.

It does not look like he has a scrapies tag either, but if someone was going to dump him I am sure it would of been removed.

My first though was Nigi also.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Oh NO!Someone Dumped a Pigmy Buck in with Our Boer Doeli*

As frustrating as this all was... I know it is weirdly humorous. -(I suppose) - We travel down a mile of dirt road.. pass our property on 2 sides. As were were traveling up the dirt hill to our driveway.. I was admiring all our beautiful full healthy Boer herd at the top of hill. Then... "What?" Stop the car.. What is that? When I rolled down the window to take a better look... the little buck actually saw me staring and hid behind a tree. He knew he was the 'odd man out'. Our Queen goat was mean to him, bumping him along hard and our dog had decided that he did not belong either.
I am glad he went to a new home that wanted him. It is decided that he was a Nigerian. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok... Update on this thread. 

We had decided to not do anything with our does concerning this situation of possibly being bred. I figured.. he was only in the pen for 3 hours and the chance of him getting the 'right cycle time' was slim for that amount of time. Also ... the queen decided that he was not a 'real' good looking buck to consider (joking) and she was protecting the doelings from him when we came out to field. NOW. .. months later.. I have two roundish yearlings out there that are looking prego. -if so. they would be due in December. Ahhh. . oh well.. so we will see what becomes of this. There is a chance that these yearlings could just be FAT but if not.. we will have some 'mutt' goat kids in December after all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey, you'll have some cute goats for sale right at Christmas time! Not sure if there are many pet goat sales in your area but I bet the little ones will be cute!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hopefully they are just fat. A couple of my yearlings look pretty plump right now, they are bred but only a month along so not far enough to be showing yet. Perhaps the lady that took the buck would be interested in the kids if you have any? Have you thought about sending in blood to see if they are bred? 

He looked a lot like a fainter mix I had one time. I think he was fainter/boer. He had a mostly red neck and white body. He didn't faint at all. I ended up with him because he was supposed to have been wethered with an emasculator, but one teste "survived". I took him home, banded him and used him in our petting zoos. If you end up with kids, they might be ok to raise up for the freezer.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

If they are bucks - they will be someone's freezer meat.(????perhaps) I am glad someone came to get that buck. He was not what I expected when I finally got him cornered with a leash on him. He 'thot' his life was over and was terrified.. just lay down his head by my lap and was squinting his little eyes ... I realized then.. this is/was someone's pet and I was petting him watching the stress leave this little guy so my heart went out to him. Little goats don't make good freezer meat for us(too trusting to us-too dependent on us) but if there are bucklings born.. they will become wethers and probably have not any good use other than a pet or ????? freezer meat. ??? Stay tuned for this drama.. when December gets nearer.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh my. Poor little buck. I hope all goes well this December! Should be an easy first kidding at least.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. I wasnt planning on breeding any this year.. but if I had bought a New expensive Nice Full Blood Boer THIS year like I intend to do next year.OR if I was a professional breeder for money... this would have even been harder.. I would consider it a form of stealing in a way for possibly ruining a full season for a breeder.. it would have been frustrating to miss out on those Does being bred to a new Fullblood buck..so at least they didnt miss their kidding season as they were not really going to be bred this year anyway. It is just weird .. weird.. weird. But.. here we are now with two tubby goats out there. But only two.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Oh, wow! I'd lutalyse the does that I didn't want to be bred.....he looks like a cute little chap; it isn't his fault he got thrown where he wasn't wanted... sad that someone would do that....


----------

